# Sisters of Battle Rumors (WARNING: Salt Overdose)



## Zion

So Sisters rumors have started which makes me excited and apprehensive all at once (which I think is fair considering the last time we had rumors a sub-par digital only codex was released). That said please take with liberal amounts of salt.

From Bolter and Chainsword:


Ishagu said:


> A Hardback Sororitas Codex with plastic kits. I was told something similar by someone in the know not long ago. It could be true...


From Warseer:


Sephillion said:


> I’ve heard more credible things about Sisters being later (next year), and the fact that they would redo Dark Angels, CSM and Daemons so soon… instead of redoing the problem Codices… seems like whoever wrote this just assumed GW would follow the same order.


Pulled from Dakka:


> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/01/adepta-sororitas-codex-is-complete-csm.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With earlier rumors of a potential Adepta Sororitas codex release on the schedule, I was asking a few questions. Here is a response to the status of a Sister's of Battle release.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors
> 
> Via Steve the Warboss
> _@Sororitas
> After the featuring in the Shields of Baal Campaign i think its possible for a near Sororitas release. The Codex is complete and can be released every time. More rumors do not exist at the moment.
> @CSM
> There are rumors for an khorne theme suppliment in march, maybe the first with new profiles. The release of an new Codex in the summer is still possible_
> 
> 
> 
> And the speculated release scheduled puts them as a "late May"
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/01/updated-release-schedule-for-jan-june.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LATE MAY
> Maybe Sororitas
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

From Jared van Kell on BoLS (take extra salt):


> Adeptus Sororitas are due this year but from what is being said it sounds like it is going to be as part of a box set similar to Shield of Baal.


From Hellios on Bolter and Chainsword:


> I can 100% confirm that GW has newer SoB infantry sculpts. What I can't comment on is if GW has plans to release those sculpts. I use the word 'newer' because I consider them to be fairly old now.
> 
> If GW is going to start releasing small forces (FW AdMech has been selling well?), it would be a good time to drop some new SoBs. Even if plastic SoBs weren't cheaper, they can provide a lot of bits on a sprue. Celestians, Dominions, Retributors, and normal sisters in one box. Seraphim in another... HQ box/clamshell that fits well with the new plastics... And 'pure' SoB are fine, maybe a Repressor if they feel like pushing the boat out.


And some speculation from the comments on Faeit that I think makes sense (based on rumors of releases) by Chris Royles:


> GW are simply responding to mArket and competitor risk.
> 
> GW Knights = Dreamforge Leviathon
> GW Greater Deamon = Creature Caster
> GW SoB = Raging Heroes Sisters if Mercy.
> 
> Timing is far too coincidental.
> GW cannot afford for any one of the above to gain market share and do a better job.


And that's where we sit until more comes out or until someone can get the Devs to drop hints, or all the above.


----------



## Brother Cato

If they actually go forwards with this, I will eat my current WIP Project. With BBQ Sauce and a nice Chianti. Sisters have been a long rumor for years - and adding to this, I overheard one of the reasons they never released Plastic Sisters was that it was impossible for the components to fit on the frame without resorting to snap fit construction.

Then again, that particular line I think is at least several years old, and GW Plastics technology has come a long way since then. I've also heard various other things, from the usual "Army being Squatted" to "GW can't find a sculptor to work on them since Victoria Lamb left".

I think right now the prospective odds are on the same level as Plastic Thunderhawk Gunship and 40K AdMech. It would be nice, but it's unlikely right now.

Also, Sisters being released as the response to Raging Heroes? Emperor help us all if they get redesigned to look anything remotely like them...


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> If they actually go forwards with this, I will eat my current WIP Project. With BBQ Sauce and a nice Chianti.


that may be dangerous, a hat will do, you can throw in some sauce too:grin:


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> that may be dangerous, a hat will do, you can throw in some sauce too:grin:


I'll take what I can get. Either way, glorious if it happens, but I just don't see it happening - especially since the Rumors can be summed up as "They're coming! They're not quite they're yet but they're on their way!"

...You know, the unspoken Tagline for Game of Thrones X3


----------



## bitsandkits

I think this will be the year we finally see Sisters, the sculpting isnt a problem, you only need to look at the many warhammer fantasy kits produced in tge last two years to see how far GW have come with dividing up minis in funky ways to get them onto a plastic sprue. As for who can make sculpt, jes goodwin still works at GW and will no doubt be responsible for the design and development like he was for the dark eldar revamp, plus considering the time scales already passed i would say jes is definitely the lead designer as he takes forever but when he hits the mark hes the golden goose.


----------



## Zion

Every time we get rumors of sisters getting a codex release it's been spot on, and we haven't had model rumors since Jul 13 so it's not like we get them all the time.

I won't be shocked if we get a new book in a couple months. New models will surprise me though.


----------



## Loli

I'll take the same view I'm adopting on B&C and the Sisters Facebook group I belong to. When I see previews then I'll get excited. Until them I'm happy with with my just short of 2k Sisters, they may be metal but they are well loved. I think I've just become apathetic to the idea of Sisters getting a hardback or plastics. Saying for years we haven't been squatted, fighting the good fight etc just to be laughed at by others players, I've just given up caring and will just wait until I actually see something more than "I heard from X about Y and they will come X"


----------



## Zion

From a little Ripper Swarm to me:


> The Codex is done, the models are in production, and it's nebulously a Q2 release. It's the Dark Eldar treatment-- rebuilt the range from the ground up, completely.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> From a little Ripper Swarm to me:


How you got a Ripper to tell you anything without tearing your face off and turning you into fine, fine biomass is something I'll probably never know.


----------



## locustgate

Brother Cato said:


> How you got a Ripper to tell you anything without tearing your face off and turning you into fine, fine biomass is something I'll probably never know.


......Zion has been contaminated by a genestealer, BURN THE ABOMINATION BEFORE IT BRINGS A HIVE FLEET!


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> From a little Ripper Swarm to me:


I've always believed if we get redone that's what would happen. If it's true then I'm happy. However I hope the Exorcist keeps its Organ, they can tweak everything else, just keep that in all of its glory.


----------



## Brother Cato

locustgate said:


> ......Zion has been contaminated by a genestealer, BURN THE ABOMINATION BEFORE IT BRINGS A HIVE FLEET!


LOADSA PROMETHIUM RIGHT HERE.

Now I just need the Flamer... X3


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> From a little Ripper Swarm to me:





Brother Cato said:


> LOADSA PROMETHIUM RIGHT HERE.
> 
> Now I just need the Flamer... X3


As an honoured Battle Sister, I never leave my Covenant without my Flamer, still trying to get used to the Heavy Flamer though.


----------



## Tawa

I'm off to the kitchen to eat a bottle of table salt


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> I'm off to the kitchen to eat a bottle of table salt


Eat preztels instead. They go with beer better.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> Eat preztels instead. They go with beer better.


Sold! :good:


----------



## Brother Cato

Loli said:


> As an honoured Battle Sister, I never leave my Covenant without my Flamer, still trying to get used to the Heavy Flamer though.


Well my Sisterhood has the typical supply issues that comes with being an unsupported army. You know, when even the Flamers are a pricetag nobody wants to pay unless they're OBSCENELY rich X3


----------



## locustgate

Brother Cato said:


> Well my Sisterhood has the typical supply issues that comes with being an unsupported army. You know, when even the Flamers are a pricetag nobody wants to pay unless they're OBSCENELY rich X3


I've got plenty of flamers...........though you would have to be ok with using xeno technology, as soon as I find a way to get them to work without a battlesuit.


----------



## Brother Cato

locustgate said:


> I've got plenty of flamers...........though you would have to be ok with using xeno technology, as soon as I find a way to get them to work without a battlesuit.


I'll pass. That is in all likelihood EXTRA HERESY X3


----------



## The Son of Horus

Brother Cato said:


> How you got a Ripper to tell you anything without tearing your face off and turning you into fine, fine biomass is something I'll probably never know.


The secret is to stroke it and love it and call it George.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

The Son of Horus said:


> The secret is to stroke it and love it and call it George.


I have to call it George? ohh so that's what I've been doing wrong.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Back on topic I was under the impression that the sisters release has been delayed so long due to the chapter house scandal (hazy rumours from my sources here)

Back when that first broke out I am informed that when GW first started prosecuting chapter house they decided to tie up potential copyright issues by releasing kits for unreleased entries in codicies (like the Tervigon) but sisters gr missed out because they incorporate too many Fleur-dy-lys on the models themselves which is hard/impossible to trademark (hence why Brettonians have also not had a release).

I was under the impression that when the last sisters rumours came out which resulted in the codex the models were held back because if this issue and will be released later. Like maybe soon for instance although I HEAVILY doubt they will be a May release. At least not to those I know.


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> jes goodwin still works at GW and will no doubt be responsible for the design and development


He is, he admitted it was his "baby" soon after DE were released, 
he's mentioned it several times over several years for various reasons,
when there was all the fuss over the sculpting problems there were unconfirmed quotes from him that DE had moved ahead of SOB (followed by lots of caterwauling that SOB had gone the way of Squats)
this will be his last "major" project, I understand.......



Stephen_Newman said:


> Back on topic I was under the impression that the sisters release has been delayed so long due to the chapter house scandal (hazy rumours from my sources here)


No, delays have been down to a perfectionist being in charge of the project, 
a perfectionist who regularly gets pulled in several different directions............


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> The secret is to stroke it and love it and call it George.


:laugh:


----------



## Brother Cato

Stephen_Newman said:


> Back on topic I was under the impression that the sisters release has been delayed so long due to the chapter house scandal (hazy rumours from my sources here)
> 
> Back when that first broke out I am informed that when GW first started prosecuting chapter house they decided to tie up potential copyright issues by releasing kits for unreleased entries in codicies (like the Tervigon) but sisters gr missed out because they incorporate too many Fleur-dy-lys on the models themselves which is hard/impossible to trademark (hence why Brettonians have also not had a release).
> 
> I was under the impression that when the last sisters rumours came out which resulted in the codex the models were held back because if this issue and will be released later. Like maybe soon for instance although I HEAVILY doubt they will be a May release. At least not to those I know.


Doubting this. Chapterhouse simply doesn't sell any SoB parts. Now if it were (for example) Raging Heroes then maybe, but Chapterhouse? Not seeing the connection.


----------



## bitsandkits

Its possible that the chapter house events affected the sisters, the resulting fall out from the case may have meant resources were moved to fix other areas, GW have been doing some funky stuff in the last couple of years with stuff getting dropped and they popping up again and unparalleled new releases, it could be that the sisters were put on the back burner while GW reacted to the case in the US.

Ultimately i think its just investment of time vs profit, turning an entirely metal army to plastic this late in the day is gonna take some doing, if they want it doing right then jes will be doing it and he never rushes anything.


----------



## locustgate

Bindi Baji said:


> No, delays have been down to a perfectionist being in charge of the project,
> a perfectionist who regularly gets pulled in several different directions............


Then I'm less upset.



> Doubting this. Chapterhouse simply doesn't sell any SoB parts. Now if it were (for example) Raging Heroes then maybe, but Chapterhouse? Not seeing the connection.


Yeah.......they don't do 'not' SoB but their 'not' other stuff is.....pretty blatant rip offs. Not to mention the fact they pretty much use every non copy righted name, i.e. Tau, Space Marine. Even use the Tau's emblem on a walker that has a burst cannon junk.


----------



## Brother Cato

locustgate said:


> Yeah.......they don't do 'not' SoB but their 'not' other stuff is.....pretty blatant rip offs. Not to mention the fact they pretty much use every non copy righted name, i.e. Tau, Space Marine. Even use the Tau's emblem on a walker that has a burst cannon junk.


And this I'm not gonna argue with. However, I don't recall Chapterhouse touching the Sisters at all.


----------



## humakt

I'm ever hopeful that GW will be releasing SoB figures, but I am not holding my breath. There have been too many false dawns. But if they do I may even be tempted to create a fully fledged army of Nuns with guns.

I hope they still have pentient engines of some sort. I also wonder what 'big' model they would go for? 

One thing to bear in mind is that from concept to release can be anything from 18 months to 3 years for some models. With a complete rebuild this could explain why it has taken so long to get them built after the DE release.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> However, I don't recall Chapterhouse touching the Sisters at all.


A bottom was pinched, there was a restraining order.


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> A bottom was pinched, there was a restraining order.


*Ba Dum Tish*

But you know what I mean.


----------



## locustgate

Bindi Baji said:


> A bottom was pinched, there was a restraining order.


Come on they were just asking for it, especially those repentia running around with only paper covering them up and purity pasties on their nips. 



Brother Cato said:


> But you know what I mean.


Chapter house never made SoB rip offs.


----------



## Brother Cato

locustgate said:


> Chapter house never made SoB rip offs.


Pretty much, at least to my knowledge. Logically, if Chapterhouse were making SoB knockoffs then yes there would be delays. However, wasn't the 6th Edition SM Codex about the same time (or at least month) as this case was going?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sorry I was not clear earlier I was not inferring that chapter house copied the sisters design they did not.

Rather GW wares to trademark all of their products so that no one like Chapterhouse could rip off their models. However since the sisters (and brets) use the very iconic fleur-dy-lys in their imagery they could not do so. Hence why we have not seen new updates or models for either army.


----------



## locustgate

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry I was not clear earlier I was not inferring that chapter house copied the sisters design they did not.
> 
> Rather GW wares to trademark all of their products so that no one like Chapterhouse could rip off their models. However since the sisters (and brets) use the very iconic fleur-dy-lys in their imagery they could not do so. Hence why we have not seen new updates or models for either army.


Isn't the double headed eagle nonCRable? It's pretty common in European heraldry.


----------



## Brother Cato

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry I was not clear earlier I was not inferring that chapter house copied the sisters design they did not.
> 
> Rather GW wares to trademark all of their products so that no one like Chapterhouse could rip off their models. However since the sisters (and brets) use the very iconic fleur-dy-lys in their imagery they could not do so. Hence why we have not seen new updates or models for either army.


That's a little more belivable. However...



locustgate said:


> Isn't the double headed eagle nonCRable? It's pretty common in European heraldry.


...Pretty much this. Also:












> An aquila, or eagle, was a prominent symbol used in ancient Rome, especially as the standard of a Roman legion.


----------



## Zion

If CHS had anything to do with Sisters I'd have to say it was diverting resources from them to get other things out the door to plug gaps in the lines.


----------



## Vaz

locustgate said:


> Isn't the double headed eagle nonCRable? It's pretty common in European heraldry.


The actual image itself is though. A double headed eagle is not CRable, but the specific image of the abstract sihouette woth only a single eye IS CRable if what I understand by cr laws (and it is not much admittedly).


----------



## Zion

And under trademark law if they're the first to trademark then they can do it even if it was preexisting. If it's too generic though they'll lose their trademark when challenged legally.


----------



## SilverTabby

*Reads thread*
*Goes to put ears to the ground*
:grin:


----------



## Zion

SilverTabby said:


> *Reads thread*
> *Goes to put ears to the ground*
> :grin:


Well if you hear anything we'd love to know!


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> *Reads thread*
> *Goes to put ears to the ground*
> :grin:


Tabby! :shok:

Long time no see. Please, please do keep up in the loop with anything you may (not :wink: ) have heard.


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> Tabby! :shok:
> 
> Long time no see. Please, please do keep up in the loop with anything you may (not :wink: ) have heard.


She sneaks on now and then when she has time. Busy girl she is.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> She sneaks on now and then when she has time. Busy girl she is.


Stealthy, like a cat....?


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> Stealthy, like a cat....?


Like a Xenomorph.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Like a Xenomorph.


A ninja Xenomorph?


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> A ninja Xenomorph?


Is there any other kind?


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Is there any other kind?


Don't make me bring AvP Extinction into this... X3


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Don't make me bring AvP Extinction into this... X3


Bring what into it? Never heard of it.


----------



## Tawa

Brother Cato said:


> AvP Extinction


Oh.... uke:


----------



## Loli

Brother Cato said:


> A ninja Xenomorph?


I want to burn the heresy, but I find my faith wavering in this instance.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Bring what into it? Never heard of it.


You can has a link...



Tawa said:


> Oh.... uke:


...and you can has a sick bag.


----------



## Tawa

Brother Cato said:


> ...and you can has a sick bag.


Best make it a bulk bag.....


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> You can has a link...


You seem to have misunderstood me. _There is no such movie._


----------



## Adramalech

Zion said:


> You seem to have misunderstood me. _There is no such movie._


yes there is. it exists. AND PEOPLE LIKE IT.

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Zion

Adramalech said:


> yes there is. it exists. AND PEOPLE LIKE IT.
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?












Nope, still don't see such a movie.


----------



## Brother Cato

Well, this escalated quickly.


----------



## Tawa

I say we take off and nuke the site from orbit...... :crazy:


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> I say we take off and nuke the site from orbit...... :crazy:


Really? Just nuke the Thread?


----------



## Tawa

Nah, let's do the whole village! :crazy:




Meanwhile, OT, if plastic battle nuns drop I'll be all over them like Bob Geldof on a charity gig.


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> Nah, let's do the whole village! :crazy:


I would actually motion to Exterminatus the site from orbit really.



Tawa said:


> Meanwhile, OT, if plastic battle nuns drop I'll be all over them like Bob Geldof on a charity gig.


Random Internet Comments say Q2 for Sisters. Would anyone be able to verify this?


----------



## Tawa

Brother Cato said:


> Random Internet Comments say Q2 for Sisters. Would anyone be able to verify this?


Q2, as in April, _May_, June.....?

For my birthday, I want plastic sisters, and a pony and.....


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> Q2, as in April, _May_, June.....?
> 
> For my birthday, I want plastic sisters, and a pony and.....


This is why I'm asking. All I read from some random commenter was Q2 release and nothing more specific. Random Commenter being random, I would not take this as gospel unless Zion's little Ripper George's say otherwise.

Personally I'm praying for February but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tawa

I'm praying for May at the earliest. :laugh:

I have a lot of hobby funds already earmarked for other stuff and therefore no current budget for long awaited battle nuns 
Presuming of course, that they actually materialise this time.....


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> I'm praying for May at the earliest. :laugh:
> 
> I have a lot of hobby funds already earmarked for other stuff and therefore no current budget for long awaited battle nuns
> Presuming of course, that they actually materialise this time.....


I have a Hobby Budget to rebuild. Especially now that my Orks are on a break. That said, the sooner the better. I have been waiting to play Sisters since _forever_.


----------



## Tawa

Mine are all *long* gone. Apart from a single pack of six sisters I found during a clearout last year.


----------



## Zion

I was the one who posted in _this thread_ that according to my little Ripper friend we're looking at a Q2 release. Probably May or June.

Just long enough to put some money aside, but not so long that it's impossible to keep up on. I hope more leaks come soon. We obviously can't expect pictures more than a week in advance but rules rumors may trickle sooner if we're lucky.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> I was the one who posted in _this thread_ that according to my little Ripper friend we're looking at a Q2 release. Probably May or June.


Ah, my bad. This is what happens when you combine a terrible memory with an extreamly poor attention span.



Zion said:


> Just long enough to put some money aside, but not so long that it's impossible to keep up on. I hope more leaks come soon. We obviously can't expect pictures more than a week in advance but rules rumors may trickle sooner if we're lucky.


*Begins prayers to the God Emperor*


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> Would anyone be able to verify this?


my testicles say that's a bit early, they aren't known for being infallible though......


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> my testicles say that's a bit early, they aren't known for being infallible though......


How early is "a bit"? And is there a more reliable bodypart we can ask?


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> And is there a more reliable bodypart we can ask?


Aww, shit. Now you've done it Z! Run for it! :scare:


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> How early is "a bit"? And is there a more reliable bodypart we can ask?


Uh...

...I'm not even going to answer that.


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> How early is "a bit"? And is there a more reliable bodypart we can ask?


Gotta go to the penis clearly. You can judge it's accuracy by how far it leans to the size, if it's lying by how fast it shrinks in size, if it's true then it will stay firm for longer.

I'd like new Sisters no earlier than May. It gives me time to save up the £100 I'd needs for the Limited Virgin Purity Edition and any extra for the launch models.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> How early is "a bit"? And is there a more reliable bodypart we can ask?


Well you don't want rampant speculation from my arse, that would be, 
shall we say, unwise..............


----------



## Tawa

We don't want rampant anything from your arse Bindi! :laugh:


----------



## Zion

From Bolter and Chainsword:




Dosjetka said:


> Dosjetka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the sprue pictures. More specifically, look at the copyright year.
> Yeah, that's right. _2013_
> These models have been packed away and kept secret for a good while now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted one of my posts from the Harlequin rumour thread.
> 
> Basically, if the Harlies have been around since 2013, could this mean that the rumours about Sisters being already done and waiting to be released have an element of truth to them?
> I don't want to raise people's hopes too much, but I thought I'd still share this here to see what you all think.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> From Bolter and Chainsword:


I believe there is an element of truth to that,
ie I believe some were completed back then


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I believe there is an element of truth to that,
> ie I believe some were completed back then


The Sisters or the Harlies?

Cause the Harlies:









Though the Solitaire was apparently not completed until 2014:









I do think if the rumors are holding true it might be fairly the same for Sisters.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> The Sisters or the Harlies?


Sisters, 
it's not a new thing though as there has regularly been kits sitting on shelves for years waiting for a release date


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> Sisters,
> it's not a new thing though as there has regularly been kits sitting on shelves for years waiting for a release date


Well naturally they sit on shelves. Building up inventory takes time.

The real question is if they're currently building up inventory right now.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Well naturally they sit on shelves. Building up inventory takes time.
> 
> The real question is if they're currently building up inventory right now.


I feel I can state (with some degree of certainty) that there are a few kits that are held in a cute little kittens paws in a box, 
whether the cat choked on the models (and is now dead) or has yet to do so, 
is anyone's guess................


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I feel I can state (with some degree of certainty) that there are a few kits that are held in a cute little kittens paws in a box,
> whether the cat choked on the models (and is now dead) or has yet to do so,
> is anyone's guess................


I think I get what you're saying.


----------



## tu_shan82

Im assuming it's a reference to Shrowdingers cat and tha we won't know whether the rumors regarding new SoB miniatures being true or not until GW decides to lift the lid of the box confirming the fate of our little feline friend.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

tu_shan82 said:


> Im assuming it's a reference to Shrowdingers cat and tha we won't know whether the rumors regarding new SoB miniatures being true or not until GW decides to lift the lid of the box confirming the fate of our little feline friend.


You mean schrodinger's. Shrowdingers's is a the lesser known theorist best known for his thought experiment which postulates that all cats when placed into boxes control all the particles in the universe, but they stop when we open the box to look at them because they want us to keep giving them belly rubs and tuna.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I do know that some sisters have been done for a while,
anything other then that from me is speculation (and sillyness)



dragonkingofthestars said:


> You mean schrodinger's. Shrowdingers's is a the lesser known theorist best known for his thought experiment which postulates that all cats when placed into boxes control all the particles in the universe, but they stop when we open the box to look at them because they want us to keep giving them belly rubs and tuna.


 alternatively
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/there-is-now-a-hypothetical-species-named-shrewdinger-because-of-you-16682798/?no-ist


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I do know that some sisters have been done for a while,


*starts breathing into paper bag.....* :shok:


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I do know that some sisters have been done for a while,
> anything other then that from me is speculation (and sillyness)


Any chance you can name which ones? Pretty please with Tawa on top?


----------



## SilverTabby

The plastic daemon prince was done over a year before release. The mounted daemonettes were almost a year and a half. Many things can make a release be put back...

And bear in mind the prominent position Sisters took in a certain recent campaign release...


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Any chance you can name which ones? Pretty please with Tawa on top?


Sorry, If I knew (which I don't), I probably wouldn't say anyway......


----------



## Brother Cato

In related news, I found this on Dakka Dakka.

People are getting seriously pissed now.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> In related news, I found this on Dakka Dakka.
> 
> People are getting seriously pissed now.


No, they have gone from pissed to silly


----------



## SilverTabby

And if rumours are true, then doing that action will have no effect as everything was written 6 months ago, painted 4 months ago and the WD articles are just now being finished for the release. :wink:


----------



## jonsgot

Never mind the rumours. WD is written 5 months in advance, although it can get changed right up to printing date. This might be players' last chance to get hold of metal sisters. I think I might make sure all my squads are complete, just in case.


----------



## Brother Cato

jonsgot said:


> Never mind the rumours. WD is written 5 months in advance, although it can get changed right up to printing date. This might be players' last chance to get hold of metal sisters. I think I might make sure all my squads are complete, just in case.





SilverTabby said:


> And if rumours are true, then doing that action will have no effect as everything was written 6 months ago, painted 4 months ago and the WD articles are just now being finished for the release. :wink:


This explains why we knew about the Tempestus leak earlier than the IG Leak. Either way, I just thought it would be something of interest. Like Occupy Wall Street.



Bindi Baji said:


> No, they have gone from pissed to silly


No, silly would probably be pulling a Drive By Shooting on GW Employees because Sisters are not coming out in Febuary.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> No, silly would probably be pulling a Drive By Shooting on GW Employees because Sisters are not coming out in Febuary.


a drive by shooting with spud guns or water pistols would be silly, 
with guns it would not really count as silly


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> a drive by shooting with spud guns or water pistols would be silly,
> with guns it would not really count as silly


Well, stupid would probably be the better word. In my mind, they'd be doing the drive by with _Sisters of Battle Models_.


----------



## ToxicVex

Gotta grab some metal sisters before they go!


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> And if rumours are true, then doing that action will have no effect as everything was written 6 months ago, painted 4 months ago and the WD articles are just now being finished for the release. :wink:


Why does that make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.....?


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> In related news, I found this on Dakka Dakka.
> 
> People are getting seriously pissed now.


Getting? I've been pissed for two "codex" releases, especially the second when I realized they took options away because they ran out of the models meaning there wasn't even extra castings being done to keep them in stock.



SilverTabby said:


> And if rumours are true, then doing that action will have no effect as everything was written 6 months ago, painted 4 months ago and the WD articles are just now being finished for the release. :wink:


But if the rumors aren't true (and we have very little showing that they are, I mean Necrons had their new lord in Shield of Baal, Sisters had the same old limited selection of models (a selection that was so limited for Argent Shroud they grabbed some of the Martyred Lady ones) with nothing new) then what harm does it cause?

Unless we can get some verification then organizing a model buy for March doesn't hurt.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Getting? I've been pissed for two "codex" releases, especially the second when I realized they took options away because they ran out of the models meaning there wasn't even extra castings being done to keep them in stock.
> 
> But if the rumors aren't true (and we have very little showing that they are, I mean Necrons had their new lord in Shield of Baal, Sisters had the same old limited selection of models (a selection that was so limited for Argent Shroud they grabbed some of the Martyred Lady ones) with nothing new) then what harm does it cause?
> 
> Unless we can get some verification then organizing a model buy for May doesn't hurt.


Debating on what you're saying above though, they might actually run out of pewter during the mass model buy.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Debating on what you're saying above though, they might actually run out of pewter during the mass model buy.


Which would push GW to do something sooner if there is nothing in the works yet.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Which would push GW to do something sooner if there is nothing in the works yet.


Exactly. Although I think the whole point of this is to show GW that - like the Tau - there IS a hardcore following who'd all play Sisters if they updated the models/have fully painted Sisters armies who want some sort of support outside of a Digital Only book and not get further 'Nidded.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Which would push GW to do something sooner if there is nothing in the works yet.


I can't even imagine that would make anything happen,
except, temporarily out of stock...........


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I can't even imagine that would make anything happen,
> except, temporarily out of stock...........


Considering we're down 3 special weapon models since the last codex came out I think it's clear that if we run out it's permanent.

Also the last codex dropped Kyrinov and the Seraphim Superior with a Chainsword because those models are OOP.


----------



## SilverTabby

I'd be more inclined to think summer release at present. WHW grand opening is May 15/16th, so that bracket will likely hold a release that more people would buy such as a SM or CSM one. 

Though I am very positive about a 'this year' release. No reason... :wink:


----------



## Brother Cato

SilverTabby said:


> I'd be more inclined to think summer release at present. WHW grand opening is May 15/16th, so that bracket will likely hold a release that more people would buy such as a SM or CSM one.
> 
> Though I am very positive about a 'this year' release. No reason... :wink:


More speculation at this point says May being unlikely for Sisters - because 9th Edition.


----------



## Zion

From the Ripper Swarms:
1. May looks to be a little too soon, but I didn't get word of where it'll fit in exactly, just that May was too soon.

2. There is a format change coming for Sisters. I don't have details coming but there is a change coming. Granted if they get a real codex that's a format change, but I have a personal feeling that it may get a change in how they build an army (like how the Necrons build the Decurion).

3. Lastly there was some detail regarding the visual design being more inspired by Blanche.

Blanche did the 2nd Ed codex cover:









Now while I doubt we'll be getting Power Heels, it does make me think that we may see shorter sleeves (which would solve the sleeve issue) as well. Also we may be seeing his touch more in the Ministorum stuff (which would carry his over the top style very well).


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> 2. There is a format change coming for Sisters. I don't have details coming but there is a change coming. Granted if they get a real codex that's a format change, but I have a personal feeling that it may get a change in how they build an army (like how the Necrons build the Decurion).
> 
> 3. Lastly there was some detail regarding the visual design being more inspired by Blanche.
> 
> Now while I doubt we'll be getting Power Heels, it does make me think that we may see shorter sleeves (which would solve the sleeve issue) as well. Also we may be seeing his touch more in the Ministorum stuff (which would carry his over the top style very well).


In response to 2 - Oh good god. Part of the reason I can't stand the 7th Edition Codexes was the change in format. It's nice to see they acknowledge the current format doesn't work, but I'm not holding my breath on it being a lot better.

In response to 3 - This is okay. I doubt we'll be seeing the Power Heels as well, but hopefully we can have something that looks like actual armor and not boobplate, itself rapidly becoming a dead trope. For why boobplate is bad for the 41st Millenium, I have this article already prepared.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> In response to 2 - Oh good god. Part of the reason I can't stand the 7th Edition Codexes was the change in format. It's nice to see they acknowledge the current format doesn't work, but I'm not holding my breath on it being a lot better.
> 
> In response to 3 - This is okay. I doubt we'll be seeing the Power Heels as well, but hopefully we can have something that looks like actual armor and not boobplate, itself rapidly becoming a dead trope. For why boobplate is bad for the 41st Millenium, I have this article already prepared.


The change in format is a change in format _for the Sisters_, not the game.

And yes, everyone knows why boob plate is bad. We can leave that horse in it's grave out behind the glue factory.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> The change in format is a change in format _for the Sisters_, not the game.


Oh, right. So much for hoping that part of 7th might change. Oh well.

So by "change in format for the Sisters", I'm guessing a change to the way the army plays?



Zion said:


> And yes, everyone knows why boob plate is bad. We can leave that horse in it's grave out behind the glue factory.


Yes, but GW doesn't :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Either the way it plays, is built or a hundred other things. It's a vague term that I admit is vague but it's what I have to go with.


----------



## SilverTabby

'Change in format' may even mean incorporation back in to the Ordos or as a detachment for Guard. Lots of options... And I didn't object to Codex witch hunters...


----------



## Zion

SilverTabby said:


> 'Change in format' may even mean incorporation back in to the Ordos or as a detachment for Guard. Lots of options... And I didn't object to Codex witch hunters...


It can also mean a return to the 2nd edition "not meant to be a stand alone army" too. 

It's a broad enough hint though to at least know that Sisters aren't going to be EXACTLY like they are now (which is pretty close to identical as they were in C:WH if you went with pure Girl Power in your army) but not enough of one to pin down exactly what the change is.

Either way we'll probably hear more as the clock ticks closer to that eventual release.

Having looked at the Blanche Sister designs some more I really can't tell a lot of differences from them and the current model outside of the shorter sleeves (which feel a lot more decorative) and the heels. I mean they already have gloves and fairly form fitting armor plating so I'm curious where they're going with that.

More to ponder on I guess.


----------



## Bindi Baji

The big question for me is will Codex: Adepta Sororitas field a good few Inquisitors, 
or will they appear in the somewhat rumoured other thing that may seem them fielded in a different way..........


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> The big question for me is will Codex: Adepta Sororitas field a good few Inquisitors,
> or will they appear in the somewhat rumoured other thing that may seem them fielded in a different way..........


Seeing as the Grey Knights failed to keep the Inquisitors and the Inquisition is a stand alone book designed for allying with I have to say "there will no Inquisitors in the Sisters book."

I'm always open to be wrong, but that's my best judgement call on this one.

Thinking of Inquisition, I noticed that the Battle Conclave (DCA, Crusaders and Arco-flagellants aren't listed in the store under the Sororitas. They are only listed under the Inquisition (with the URL saying "Grey Knights").

Meanwhile, currently Harlequins are listed under Eldar and under a separate Harlequin tag. A sign of things to come?

Actually the more I think about this the less clear it seems. :/


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Seeing as the Grey Knights failed to keep the Inquisitors and the Inquisition is a stand alone book designed for allying with I have to say "there will no Inquisitors in the Sisters book."


complete and utterly forgot about "that" book, 
i'll be in the corner with a dunce hat on if anyone wants me.......


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> complete and utterly forgot about "that" book,
> i'll be in the corner with a dunce hat on if anyone wants me.......


It's all good. I forget stuff all the time. Like forgetting a whole sheet of models at home or forgetting what some units are called.


----------



## Brother Cato

On the more positive end, a "change in format" could just mean that the army is getting a 5th Edition Grey Knights level job - y'know, gaining a shitton of new units & stuff in order to make them a viable independant army rather than having to suck up to Codex: Inquisition or the like for some added firepower.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> On the more positive end, a "change in format" could just mean that the army is getting a 5th Edition Grey Knights level job - y'know, gaining a shitton of new units & stuff in order to make them a viable independant army rather than having to suck up to Codex: Inquisition or the like for some added firepower.


True, true. I just don't know if I want to commit to that idea just in case it doesn't pan out.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> True, true. I just don't know if I want to commit to that idea just in case it doesn't pan out.


Who said I was committing? Though the evidence is there to support it, given everything we've heard by now says that the Sisters "are in need of a major revamp" and indicate a month long release when it happens eventually.

While some of that sounds wishlisty, again it's all we have to go on until Ripper Swarms eat our brains some more.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Who said I was committing? Though the evidence is there to support it, given everything we've heard by now says that the Sisters "are in need of a major revamp" and indicate a month long release when it happens eventually.
> 
> While some of that sounds wishlisty, again it's all we have to go on until Ripper Swarms eat our brains some more.


Easy there with the persecution complex, I was just saying I like the idea but _personally _I didn't want to adopt it as a thing just in case it doesn't pan it out.

Also a release that big would likely be a 2 month release.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Easy there with the persecution complex, I was just saying I like the idea but _personally _I didn't want to adopt it as a thing just in case it doesn't pan it out.


Oh. My apologies.


----------



## Zion

From BoLS:


> Warhammer 40,000 Summer Campaign this year:
> Sororitas and Space marines are the Imperial side
> Tzeentch is the focus of the antagonists with multiple new kits:
> – Plastic Lord of Change
> – New Tzeentch Daemon unit
> – New Tzeentch CSM unit_ (perhaps new plastic Thousand Sons – Rubric Marines)_
> Look for this campaign on the far side of WFB 9th which is occurring earlier in the year.


----------



## Brother Cato

> Sororitas and Space marines are the Imperial side
> Tzeentch is the focus of the antagonists with multiple new kits


And yet, no "multiple new kits" for the Sisters. You'd have thought this be the perfect time to update them and all...


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> And yet, no "multiple new kits" for the Sisters. You'd have thought this be the perfect time to update them and all...


the kits for sisters may have already been released by then, but to be honest a "summer campaign" could mean anything, we had two box set ones last year, no reason to think we wont get more of the same format as they were very successful sales wise, but as with any rumour dont read too much into it, these days until i see pictures from WD i dont really pay too much attention.


----------



## venomlust

Would Inquisition + Sisters being rolled together be such a bad thing? Would probably make the army better, if anything. Not that I really know dick about either, in fairness.


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> Would Inquisition + Sisters being rolled together be such a bad thing? Would probably make the army better, if anything. Not that I really know dick about either, in fairness.


Personally I don't see this happening. It'd make both Codex: Grey Knights and Codex: Inquisition moot.



bitsandkits said:


> the kits for sisters may have already been released by then, but to be honest a "summer campaign" could mean anything, we had two box set ones last year, no reason to think we wont get more of the same format as they were very successful sales wise, but as with any rumour dont read too much into it, these days until i see pictures from WD i dont really pay too much attention.


True, though we can safely say (based on other things Zion has mentioned) that it won't be May or earlier. Which if they're going to release in time for this summer campaign (Which bear in mind, the phrase "summer campaign" keeps popping up and not happening, unless we're talking about things like Stormclaw (which was hardly a campaign, more of a special release deal)), gives them a window of June, July or August.


----------



## Badknox

Brother Cato said:


> And yet, no "multiple new kits" for the Sisters. You'd have thought this be the perfect time to update them and all...


Could a summer campaign not be like dark vengeance? with snap fit plastic sprues of the models? However I really don't see them putting a greater daemon in a starter type box, so I think I just talked myself out of that one... :laugh:


----------



## Brother Cato

Badknox said:


> Could a summer campaign not be like dark vengeance? with snap fit plastic sprues of the models? However I really don't see them putting a greater daemon in a starter type box, so I think I just talked myself out of that one... :laugh:


"Summer Campaign" used to mean stuff like The Third War for Armageddon, 13th Black Crusade, Fall of Medusa V, Storm of Chaos and Nemesis Crown. How times change huh?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Brother Cato said:


> Personally I don't see this happening. It'd make both Codex: Grey Knights and Codex: Inquisition moot.


Plus we're part of the way through going in the opposite direction


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> Plus we're part of the way through going in the opposite direction


Exactly.

Adding to this, a fact that gets overlooked is that the Sisters are technically the Chamber Militant of the _Ecclesiarchy_. This doesn't mean that being used by the Inquisition is impossible, but the point of the split was to show that the Sisters are infact their own independant organisation (besides, who really used the Inquisition stuff in Witch Hunters anyway? All I remember seeing were people using the same old Sisters, plus maybe a Penitent Engine or three).


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


> Sad Panda wrote:
> I think it is worth remembering that the Bloodthirster is an End Times mini. No more End Times beyond Archaon in 2015. No more Greater Daemons in 2015.
> 
> No Sisters in 2015 either, sorry.
> 
> And no summer campaign.
> 
> As mentioned elsewhere, this summer on the 40K-side of things is mostly about the folks from Mars (but no campaign), as well as a few 1-week-releases (think Necrons). And of course, the new Fantasy kicking off Q3.


Currently they have a 6/6 rumors rating.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> From Dakka:
> 
> Currently they have a 6/6 rumors rating.


Well, I knew it sounded too good to be true.

The Vigil continues then.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Well, I knew it sounded too good to be true.
> 
> The Vigil continues then.


I hold a "we'll see" on it but shared because some salt can't hurt. Better to temper excitement with caution.


----------



## Loli

I just hold all rumours now on the same standing, until I see WD images I don't believe a god damned thing. 

I love my Sisters, I have also decent sized army of them again and I'll continue to play them, fed up of clinging on to rumours for them.


----------



## Zion

Loli said:


> I just hold all rumours now on the same standing, until I see WD images I don't believe a god damned thing.
> 
> I love my Sisters, I have also decent sized army of them again and I'll continue to play them, fed up of clinging on to rumours for them.


That's my take too. It's an interesting discussion but right now nothing is really proof of anything.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka's comments section:


nightfury said:


> I can gurantee plastic kits for adeptus sororitas will be released within the next 18 months.. the molds are finished and production is already underway


Currently they have 6 correct rumors and 2 incorrect (both incorrect where regarding rulebooks, not models).


----------



## venomlust

And plastic kits for what? The entire range, or 1 or 2 new clampacks or something?


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> And plastic kits for what? The entire range, or 1 or 2 new clampacks or something?


I really wouldn't read too much into it. It's from the Faeit 212 comments. It's good only for watching the explosive flame wars while you have a bowl of popcorn to enjoy it with.


----------



## venomlust

Brother Cato said:


> I really wouldn't read too much into it. It's from the Faeit 212 comments. It's good only for watching the explosive flame wars while you have a bowl of popcorn to enjoy it with.


Totally. I really don't buy rumors at all. Especially the way they're portrayed sometimes as confirmed because some guy said so. Nah, mofos, pictures = confirmed. Period.

I really really WANT to believe sometimes. Sisters aren't my thing, but Khorne on the other hand...


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> Totally. I really don't buy rumors at all. Especially the way they're portrayed sometimes as confirmed because some guy said so. Nah, mofos, pictures = confirmed. Period.
> 
> I really really WANT to believe sometimes. Sisters aren't my thing, but Khorne on the other hand...


Hang on, I got a picture for this!










Now, someone with actual talent make a poster with this tagline with a Sister of Battle, and you got what anything posted on Faeit 212 sounds like.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I really wouldn't read too much into it. It's from the Faeit 212 comments. It's good only for watching the explosive flame wars while you have a bowl of popcorn to enjoy it with.


_Except_ that he's been on point with some other rumors in the past. So far he's 75% correct on rumors with his only misses being rulebook rumors.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> _Except_ that he's been on point with some other rumors in the past. So far he's 75% correct on rumors with his only misses being rulebook rumors.


If that's the case, you'd have thought he'd send this somewhere with more credo. Or - y'know - actually sent it in though offical channels rather than posting in the comments section and feeding the flames there.


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> _Except_ that he's been on point with some other rumors in the past. So far he's 75% correct on rumors with his only misses being rulebook rumors.


That's cool, Zion. If he's right, he's right and it plays out. But I'm just not lending much credence to some guy. You obviously know who he is, I don't though.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> If that's the case, you'd have thought he'd send this somewhere with more credo. Or - y'know - actually sent it in though offical channels rather than posting in the comments section and feeding the flames there.


Considering that this is the response to rumors can you blame people not coming forward when the first reaction is always suspicion, even when they've proven to be a source of reliable rumors is one of the reasons why we have so few rumor mongers anymore.


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> That's cool, Zion. If he's right, he's right and it plays out. But I'm just not lending much credence to some guy. You obviously know who he is, I don't though.


I think this goes for a lot of people as well, Venom.



Zion said:


> Considering that this is the response to rumors can you blame people not coming forward when the first reaction is always suspicion, even when they've proven to be a source of reliable rumors is one of the reasons why we have so few rumor mongers anymore.


Well, how else are people supposed to respond? It's a rumor. Even a guy who has a ratio of 98.6%, there's always the 1.2% chance he gets it wrong.


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> But I'm just not lending much credence to some guy.


There is no need to believe anyone, 
it's best to go "Hmm, ok, we'll see" or "Ok, that might be cool" 
and not 
"What a load of bullshit" 
or 
"i'm selling my entire army as I believe the rumours of Chaos Fishpersons and want my money ready for them"

One thing I will say is that we generally do know what's coming and it's rare that info comes from the same sources too many times in a row these days


----------



## Brother Cato

Bindi Baji said:


> There is no need to believe anyone,
> it's best to go "Hmm, ok, we'll see" or "Ok, that might be cool"
> and not
> "What a load of bullshit"
> or
> "i'm selling my entire army as I believe the rumours of Chaos Fishpersons and want my money ready for them"


Yeah, that's going overboard admittedly. Then again, that typically tends to be the comments section of Faeit in a nutshell :biggrin:


----------



## venomlust

Bindi Baji said:


> There is no need to believe anyone,
> it's best to go "Hmm, ok, we'll see" or "Ok, that might be cool"
> and not
> "What a load of bullshit"
> or
> "i'm selling my entire army as I believe the rumours of Chaos Fishpersons and want my money ready for them"
> 
> One thing I will say is that we generally do know what's coming and it's rare that info comes from the same sources too many times in a row these days


Definitely agree. Hopefully I didn't come across as the latter.


----------



## Thorin_The_Viking

As a new player that is very interested in the SoB, reading all of these rumors is sorta depressing.


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> Definitely agree. Hopefully I didn't come across as the latter.


Nope,
there isn't too much of that here luckily........


----------



## neferhet

Has this been reported?

via Nightfury on Faeit 212
I can guarantee plastic kits for adeptus sororitas will be released within the next 18 months.. the molds are finished and production is already underway 

EDIT: now i see the post above. anyway i can see it becoming real (in my mind, where unicorns stride)


----------



## bitsandkits

neferhet said:


> Has this been reported?
> 
> via Nightfury on Faeit 212
> I can guarantee plastic kits for adeptus sororitas will be released within the next 18 months.. the molds are finished and production is already underway
> 
> EDIT: now i see the post above. anyway i can see it becoming real (in my mind, where unicorns stride)


if production has started then the window would be far less than 18 months. GW isnt likely to sit on an entire range for another 18 month, if they are putting stuff in boxes i would say 3 to six, i recon an Easter release


----------



## Bindi Baji

Thorin_The_Viking said:


> As a new player that is very interested in the SoB, reading all of these rumors is sorta depressing.


Firstly welcome to the forum,
secondly; depressed is something most SOB players have experienced (some have been crying for several years, this is a cause of rising sea levels worldwide) in the last millennia since they had a release.

On the brightside, 
believe them or not, 
the rumours for Sisters are probably at their highest level now........


----------



## Zion

Lords of War Gaming said:


> People waiting for Sisters are going to be disappointed..


----------



## Bindi Baji

well that doesn't seem utterly vague or attention seeking at all


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> well that doesn't seem utterly vague or attention seeking at all


They have a solid source but here's my look at their statement: the thing is "disappointed" is such a loose term in this context that it could mean anything from "no update" to "new codex, no models" to "new codex, new models but everything you know and love has been chucked into the bin for a more generic and less flavorful faction".


----------



## Zion

Lords of War Gaming said:


> Sisters of Battle are not coming out this year.


So the 18 month rumor looks more likely.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> They have a solid source but here's my look at their statement: the thing is "disappointed" is such a loose term in this context that it could mean anything from "no update" to "new codex, no models" to "new codex, new models but everything you know and love has been chucked into the bin for a more generic and less flavorful faction".


That last point seems in line for 7th Edition... :biggrin:


----------



## venomlust

Brother Cato said:


> That last point seems in line for 7th Edition... :biggrin:


Well, something perceived as "less flavorful" could end up being "more competitive," for what it's worth. :so_happy: 

How hilarious would it be if Sisters became the new cheese? I sorta really want that to happen, now.


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> Well, something perceived as "less flavorful" could end up being "more competitive," for what it's worth. :so_happy:


True, but I still take umbridge with the line of 7th Edition codexes coming out. While Mechanically stable, they're fairly soulless.



venomlust said:


> How hilarious would it be if Sisters became the new cheese? I sorta really want that to happen, now.


After nearly two decades of neglect, it'd be fully justified and I would support this.


----------



## Zion

Talking to Hastings on Warseer it looks like no Sisters this year. Credence added to the 18 month rumor I guess.


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> Talking to Hastings on Warseer it looks like no Sisters this year. Credence added to the 18 month rumor I guess.


More time for me to put money aside for potential Limited Edition codex and any possible new models.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> So the 18 month rumor looks more likely.


As someone who has never even played as SOB, 
I must say i'll be disappointed if that is the case,
that said, 
May always felt a bit soon........




Zion said:


> Talking to Hastings on Warseer it looks like no Sisters this year. Credence added to the 18 month rumor I guess.


Which kind of nails it really,
did he say anything else of note?


----------



## neferhet

Well that's bad. i was looking forward to the sisters VS tzeentch thing.


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> As someone who has never even played as SOB,
> I must say i'll be disappointed if that is the case,
> that said,
> May always felt a bit soon........
> 
> Which kind of nails it really,
> did he say anything else of note?


Admech confirmed, 30k in plastics confirmed (not all of it, but at least some), Assassins skirmish game (which will later just be the assassins sold as a stand alone products), Deathwatch getting love, and Genestealer Cults getting love.



neferhet said:


> Well that's bad. i was looking forward to the sisters VS tzeentch thing.


Tzeentch isn't off the table, but Sisters won't be seeing a release if they participate in that.


----------



## Tawa

Stealer Cults? Fucking Stealer Cults!?

GW must know I'm leaving them for other places..... :angry:


----------



## venomlust

Tawa said:


> Stealer Cults? Fucking Stealer Cults!?
> 
> GW must know I'm leaving them for other places..... :angry:


Couldn't create a less interesting faction, as far as I'm concerned. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa

I can't hear you, I'm still ranting


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> Couldn't create a less interesting faction, as far as I'm concerned. :laugh:





Tawa said:


> I can't hear you, I'm still ranting


Well on the one hand, it's part of GW's attempt to try and bring back more 2nd/3rd Edition stuff, like the Harlequins and Imperial Knights.

On the other hand, it's still not Sisters of Battle :biggrin:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Stealer cluts would work well in a skirmish type of game i.E. Necromunda. but not for 40K.


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Stealer cluts would work well in a skirmish type of game i.E. Necromunda. but not for 40K.


Ye of little faith! :laugh:


----------



## Zion

Stealer cults are said to be getting a Harlequin style release which would make them ripe for an allied faction. Like with Guard, or Tau.


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> Couldn't create a less interesting faction, as far as I'm concerned. :laugh:


Adeptus Computarus - Space Accountants




Zion said:


> Stealer cults are said to be getting a Harlequin style release which would make them ripe for an allied faction. Like with Guard, or Tau.


Long been rumoured and what's more another old army-bit coming back that can mix things up


----------



## bitsandkits

not sure stealer cults really have a place any more, Harlies got a codex is bloody amazing ,but i dont think it will suddenly herald the reintroduction of what was essentially just a way to shoe horn space hulk minis into 40k after the release of Genestealer, dont get me wrong i would happily rejoice there return as i would really love to see stealer hybrids rehashed and produced in plastic, but as someone above mentioned they are really more of a skirmish warband thing rather than a fully kitted out battlefield army. 

But the way GW are producing random kits these days i certainly wouldnt bet against it, i lost count of the number of times i have said "well i never thought i would see GW produce that for warhammer/40k" in the past 2 years, where as it used to be "well its about bloody time they released that/updated those"


----------



## Loli

I just don't get Genestealers Cults and why there is such a following for them to come out as a legitimate 40k choice. When I first heard of the Cults, I thought they were in something like Necromunda because that's what they feel like. Plus the models, I'm sorry but they are goofy and just don't fit, a god damned limo! WTF! Hell let's just plonk the Squats back in. 

Plus if the Cults get an actual release before Sisters then GW are just being god damned bastards. Harlies fine, it's Harlies but Stealer Cults before Sisters? Just no.


----------



## Zion

Cults would add an allied option to the Nids which is something they don't have, and depending on the options (because they could easily get a lot of Guard codex options too) be an easy way of fleshing out everyone's favorite world devourers.


----------



## bitsandkits

Loli said:


> I just don't get Genestealers Cults and why there is such a following for them to come out as a legitimate 40k choice. When I first heard of the Cults, I thought they were in something like Necromunda because that's what they feel like. Plus the models, I'm sorry but they are goofy and just don't fit, a god damned limo! WTF! Hell let's just plonk the Squats back in.
> 
> Plus if the Cults get an actual release before Sisters then GW are just being god damned bastards. Harlies fine, it's Harlies but Stealer Cults before Sisters? Just no.


you are kinda hitting the nail on the head, they came from a time when pretty much anything went,the limo became an over night hit because they featured in WD are looked amazing (for the time) but in essence they were just transports, remeber this is back when the only vehicles you could buy were the old mk1 rhino (which pretty much anyone could use) and the land raider, everthing else you had to scratch build or covert from non GW toys or model kits, famoulsy the rule book even featured a converted star wars scout walker and various zoids as "vehicles".

they would need a serious rethink to fit in, but guard units would make the most sense as pointed out.


----------



## Uveron

SwedeMarine said:


> Stealer cluts would work well in a skirmish type of game i.E. Necromunda. but not for 40K.


Well, may be thats what we are getting? I mean If they have a new 40k skirmish game in the works then these small fractions would start to make sense. Cults.. Admech even Sisters in a way... 

It would not be the first time that Rumors of something had a basis in truth, but ended up beeing fundamentally different


----------



## Zion

bitsandkits said:


> you are kinda hitting the nail on the head, they came from a time when pretty much anything went,the limo became an over night hit because they featured in WD are looked amazing (for the time) but in essence they were just transports, remeber this is back when the only vehicles you could buy were the old mk1 rhino (which pretty much anyone could use) and the land raider, everthing else you had to scratch build or covert from non GW toys or model kits, famoulsy the rule book even featured a converted star wars scout walker and various zoids as "vehicles".
> 
> they would need a serious rethink to fit in, but guard units would make the most sense as pointed out.


I think it still has a fit in the game, even if it's just something people use for Kill Team it'd at least be something interesting and different to see on the table. I could see them being a good diorama choice set up against the Deathwatch stuff that's said to be coming too.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Loli said:


> Plus if the Cults get an actual release before Sisters then GW are just being god damned bastards. Harlies fine, it's Harlies but Stealer Cults before Sisters? Just no.


Ah, I see your point and I raise you a "but it's not a full codex"



Zion said:


> Cults would add an allied option to the Nids which is something they don't have


When the allies rules came out I thought to myself - "Genestealer Cults are coming"


----------



## SilverTabby

Brother Cato said:


> Well on the one hand, it's part of GW's attempt to try and bring back more 2nd/3rd Edition stuff, like the Harlequins and Imperial Knights.
> 
> On the other hand, it's still not Sisters of Battle :biggrin:


Sisters were in Dark Millennium (2nd Ed), they had a codex too. The DM entry was what got me curious about them initially...


----------



## Brother Cato

SilverTabby said:


> Sisters were in Dark Millennium (2nd Ed), they had a codex too. The DM entry was what got me curious about them initially...


Which only adds to the hilarity of things really.


----------



## Zion

BoLS is making claims again (my $.02 in yellow):



> _*Via Birds in the Trees*_
> *Sororitas Rundown:*
> 
> – R&D on the entire line is complete, and the range is all new in plastic. No shit. With an army whose only all plastic model is a Rhino with an alternate options sprue this isn't a big shock. Anyone could have guessed this.
> – 5-model combo-unit Sisters infantry kit Possible, but it'll need to come with a flamer, melta, storm bolter, heavy flamer, multi-melta, and heavy bolter to be worth the cost. Plus Superior upgrades. That's like 3-4 sprues depending on parts density and head options.
> – 3 model Sisters unit on 50mm bases kit I can't think of anything that needs a 50mm base, unless Repentia become a swarm unit or something.
> – 5 model Sisters unit on 32mm bases kit (different from the infantry unit listed above) Heavier armor Sisters or Seraphim perhaps?
> – Sororitas combo unit vehicle kit “A” kit Exorcist could definitely be either this or B. Likely would have an alt build because that's how GW rolls.
> – Sororitas combo unit vehicle kit “B” kit Hopefully an assault vehicle or a flyer. Likely this or A is a re-cut Immolator/Rhino kit for "reasons".
> – Sororitas Walker/Monstrous Creature vehicle kit Penitent Engine? Pretty much an automatic addition since the metal model is officially the worst model to assemble in the entire game now that there are no metal Dreadnoughts or Thunderfire Cannons. I'd be surprised it it wasn't a dual kit to make 2 different models though.
> – 3 clampack Sororitas characters Priest (who is available for 3 armies so is a big one to update), Canoness and either a new HQ option or an updated or new SC. I kind of want a SC Canoness, but a plastic Celestine could be awesome.
> 
> These are on ice and only await release scheduling by GW. So basically "whenever, I promise"
> 
> *These rumors are rated: PROBABLE coming from known reliable sources.*


----------



## Loli

Blah blah blah, some plastic Sisters, Blah blah blah random vague shit disguised as specifics, blah blah blah.


----------



## Zion

Loli said:


> Blah blah blah, some plastic Sisters, Blah blah blah random vague shit disguised as specifics, blah blah blah.


Base size and model counts are specifics, but I get the sentiment.

Nightfury from Natfka mentioned that he knows that Sisters _are_ being worked on (as in pre-production (aka the runs they do on everything to build up for a release(), just isn't aware of when they'll be released yet. He's batting 100% so far so that's good at least.


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> Base size and model counts are specifics, but I get the sentiment.
> 
> Nightfury from Natfka mentioned that he knows that Sisters _are_ being worked on (as in pre-production (aka the runs they do on everything to build up for a release(), just isn't aware of when they'll be released yet. He's batting 100% so far so that's good at least.


Well don't get me wrong, I believe Sisters we will get Sisters and they are happening, but honestly all this is now reading as the same thing now. Yeah Sisters are happening, we get it. Now I know the seeming repetition of this fact keeps getting repeated because it Sisters we're talking about here, them getting redone is a big thing. But maybe it's because I am a Sisters player I'm just getting a little tired of reading it, as a Sisters player yourself @Zion do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## bitsandkits

Sounds like false info the base squad would be a ten woman squad of basic sisters with bolters.


----------



## Brother Cato

bitsandkits said:


> Sounds like false info the base squad would be a ten woman squad of basic sisters with bolters.


I agree, especially since some of the new kits seem like "No shit Sherlock" kind of guesses.


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> I agree, especially since some of the new kits seem like "No shit Sherlock" kind of guesses.


yeah exactly, when GW totally revamped the DE we got exactly the same units we already had just updated, infact to go with a more recent update from resin to plastic, the harlies got a 6 man troupe a death jester and shadow seer, I honestly dont see GW doing anything different for sisters. 
The very first unit would be the basic battle sister squad, its a troop choice, it would be a ten woman squad just like every other army, marines tactical, eldar guardians,dark eldar warriors/wyches,orks boyz, tau fire warriors/pathfinders,imperial guard squad, chaos marines.


----------



## Brother Cato

bitsandkits said:


> yeah exactly, when GW totally revamped the DE we got exactly the same units we already had just updated, infact to go with a more recent update from resin to plastic, the harlies got a 6 man troupe a death jester and shadow seer, I honestly dont see GW doing anything different for sisters.
> The very first unit would be the basic battle sister squad, its a troop choice, it would be a ten woman squad just like every other army, marines tactical, eldar guardians,dark eldar warriors/wyches,orks boyz, tau fire warriors/pathfinders,imperial guard squad, chaos marines.


Well Dire Avengers got downscaled from ten models to five during the Eldar release for 6th, so five man boxes aren't too far out of the question...though like Dire Avengers, it would indeed be price gouging, especially since Sisters can horde it up to squads of twenty. That would be eight packs and (assuming a £20-ish price point) be £160, not counting if (as the box says) you want Retributors, Celestians, or maybe even Seraphim (although personally I think Seraphim might get stuffed into a separate box, possibly as a Dual Kit).

That said, with the Sisters being old models themselves, they *might* get a couple of new options to flesh them out a bit, so I wouldn't say they have nothing new coming as of yet. I'm sure that as of right now - much like Bretonnia in WHFB - the Sisters have the smallest army with the fewest choices.


----------



## bitsandkits

Brother Cato said:


> Well Dire Avengers got downscaled from ten models to five during the Eldar release for 6th, so five man boxes aren't too far out of the question...though like Dire Avengers, it would indeed be price gouging, especially since Sisters can horde it up to squads of twenty. That would be eight packs and (assuming a £20-ish price point) be £160, not counting if (as the box says) you want Retributors, Celestians, or maybe even Seraphim (although personally I think Seraphim might get stuffed into a separate box, possibly as a Dual Kit).
> 
> That said, with the Sisters being old models themselves, they *might* get a couple of new options to flesh them out a bit, so I wouldn't say they have nothing new coming as of yet. I'm sure that as of right now - much like Bretonnia in WHFB - the Sisters have the smallest army with the fewest choices.


very true about the dire avengers, though to be honest they were released as a 10 man squad originally and were in effect the core troop choice at the time,Off topic slightly in all honesty i think the craftworld eldar range of models is broken, when the craftworld aspect warriors were created the game was a very different kettle of fish, the totally difference in appearance of the aspects requires different looking models for each aspect, but the number of aspects and the fact the army is far less popular than many others due to its unforgiving nature means it hardly worth them investing in moving the aspect warriors to plastic, not to mention the pervious number of times they have sculpted them.

I think Eldar will become the new sisters when the sisters finally gets the release it deserves.


----------



## Zion

Loli said:


> Well don't get me wrong, I believe Sisters we will get Sisters and they are happening, but honestly all this is now reading as the same thing now. Yeah Sisters are happening, we get it. Now I know the seeming repetition of this fact keeps getting repeated because it Sisters we're talking about here, them getting redone is a big thing. But maybe it's because I am a Sisters player I'm just getting a little tired of reading it, as a Sisters player yourself @Zion do you get what I'm saying?


If you're tired of reading it then don't read it. 

I'm just tired of them being wrong.



bitsandkits said:


> Sounds like false info the base squad would be a ten woman squad of basic sisters with bolters.


Battle Sister Squads start at 5 models, and the lower model count could justify a larger options count if it's supposed to also serve as the box for Retributors, Celestians, and Dominions.

You're kind of forgetting that unless we see a drastic change the core unit of the book is pretty much the same models spread over the Elite, FA and HS slots too, just with focus on different options you can take instead.

Personally if it's true I'd be annoyed, but if they're cheap enough (say the $25-30 USD) and have all the weapon options for all 4 units I'd live with it in the end.


----------



## bitsandkits

Zion said:


> Battle Sister Squads start at 5 models, and the lower model count could justify a larger options count if it's supposed to also serve as the box for Retributors, Celestians, and Dominions.
> 
> You're kind of forgetting that unless we see a drastic change the core unit of the book is pretty much the same models spread over the Elite, FA and HS slots too, just with focus on different options you can take instead.
> 
> Personally if it's true I'd be annoyed, but if they're cheap enough (say the $25-30 USD) and have all the weapon options for all 4 units I'd live with it in the end.


true but so does the space marine tactical squad codex entry, but i conceed a 5 woman squad is possible if they include the options to make the other kits, but if that is the case its gonna be a pricey afair to do 20 woman squads.


----------



## Zion

Still cheaper than it is currently though.


----------



## Loli

Zion said:


> Still cheaper than it is currently though.


Well any method of boxing will be cheaper than current. Unless GW are total ass holes and adopt the policy that Sisters players paid for Metal, so imagine how much they will pay for a 5 girl box of Plastic Sisters...


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> Unless GW are total ass holes and adopt the policy that Sisters players paid for Metal, so imagine how much they will pay for a 5 girl box of Plastic Sisters...


----------



## Brother Cato

Loli said:


> Well any method of boxing will be cheaper than current. Unless GW are total ass holes and adopt the policy that Sisters players paid for Metal, so imagine how much they will pay for a 5 girl box of Plastic Sisters...


Sssh. Don't give them any ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Leodora

Hello there!
As an occasional lurker and silently suffering fan of the Sisters I thought you might be interested in the Raging Heroes' latest *Kickstarter* which, by chance, features not only dark & demonic elves, but also... well, nuns in gothic power armour :victory:
The project is already funded and running for another 36 hours now. The minis look very nice IMHO, and despite being resin they still cost around half as much as the current metal Sisters (calculated with Kickstarter Discounts).
Downside: They won't be ready & shipped until next year. 
((But at least you would have a release daten then  ))

Of course I swore a solemn oath to myself I'd buy GW's plastic Sisters when they ever happen to be released (even if I had to sell a kidney), but that possibility seems to wait somewhere in the far future. Until then, I can sell my kidney for other things :biggrin:


----------



## jonsgot

:nono: I've had my hopes dashed again. I think someone who doesn't know a Sister from a Kastalen has made a huge error over the Machanicus.


----------



## Achaylus72

Recently I asked a contact about Sisters over this persistent SOB rumour and all I can say that my contact laughed. As far as he is concerned that GW hasn't even commissioned a second plastic army, unlike the failed first (and squatted plastic army) by Tom Kirby in August 2012, for the expected March 2013 release.

The reason for this is that currently GW is still running on Tom Kirby's agenda, it'll be years before we get a SOB release.


----------



## bitsandkits

Achaylus72 said:


> Recently I asked a contact about Sisters over this persistent SOB rumour and all I can say that my contact laughed. As far as he is concerned that GW hasn't even commissioned a second plastic army, unlike the failed first (and squatted plastic army) by Tom Kirby in August 2012, for the expected March 2013 release.
> 
> The reason for this is that currently GW is still running on Tom Kirby's agenda, it'll be years before we get a SOB release.


cant really blame GW, poor sales and poor concept(nuns with guns ffs),i think if it were not for wargamers inherent capacity to whine about stuff they dont have but also wont buy they would have been squatted years ago


----------



## Achaylus72

bitsandkits said:


> cant really blame GW, poor sales and poor concept(nuns with guns ffs),i think if it were not for wargamers inherent capacity to whine about stuff they dont have but also wont buy they would have been squatted years ago


 
This gets even more crazy, the reason that the first plastic Sisters got squatted was that GW Board of Executives predicted that they wouldn't sell and that is the real reason they were squatted. 

Just plain nuts. Every nerds on the side of insanity wants a chics with guns army.


----------



## venomlust

I never considered myself sane until that comment.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Achaylus72 said:


> This gets even more crazy, the reason that the first plastic Sisters got squatted was that GW Board of Executives predicted that they wouldn't sell and that is the real reason they were squatted.
> 
> Just plain nuts. Every nerds on the side of insanity wants a chics with guns army.


If I said this was factually incorrect, 
it would be doing a disservice to the word fact....................


----------



## Einherjar667

Oh here's Achaylus, just in time to grab the controls and steer this thread right into the side of a mountain.


----------



## Achaylus72

Einherjar667 said:


> Oh here's Achaylus, just in time to grab the controls and steer this thread right into the side of a mountain.


Geeze the King Shit strikes again, go hump a fence.


----------



## Einherjar667

Haha, hump a fence...


----------



## venomlust




----------



## Haskanael

venomlust said:


>


possibly one of the best Gifs I've ever seen.


----------



## Tawa

Play nice kids :laugh:


----------



## tu_shan82

only thing stopping me from collecting sisters are metal minis and half the range being cut. I'd already have an army if they had moved over to finecast. I dont nescerally need plastic, quite happy with current range, just dont like metal.


----------

